
VICAR (Video Image Communication and Retrieval) Open Source - r721
http://www-mipl.jpl.nasa.gov/vicar_open.html
======
mturmon
This is the system developed by JPL for what later became known as image
processing, and is still used for many planetary missions.

"We believe, but cannot prove, that this makes VICAR the oldest continuously
used image processing system in the world."

